# AMR Santa Barbara



## luke_31 (Sep 11, 2011)

Anybody know much about them. I'll be testing with them soon and looking to find out the kinds of shifts they run, how they get along with fire, and other useful stuff about them like how the morale is and pay of course. 

Thanks for any info in advance


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 11, 2011)

mostly 12s some 24s you get a new shift every 6mo so you could be anywhere is SB county... which is huge (hope you like to drive). pay is around 12-13 an hr i think, good relationship with fire its first in ALS you work with a PM partner. they also do alot of LD transports down to LA or up to stanford. Working as an EMT you basically just drive your PM partner. good company though. they have some really hott chick medic though.


----------



## Katy (Sep 11, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Working as an EMT you basically just drive your PM partner.


That doesn't seem like they are fully utilizing the EMT role then.


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 11, 2011)

im sure on scene you may get some experience but pt care doesn't stop when you load the pt into the back. I just think you can get more experience working in LA where you can be in the back with a medic. just my 2 cents


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe should have clarified. I am testing for a medic position


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2011)

luke_31 said:


> Anybody know much about them. I'll be testing with them soon and looking to find out the kinds of shifts they run, how they get along with fire, and other useful stuff about them like how the morale is and pay of course.
> 
> Thanks for any info in advance



I saw them on a call one time and one time only, they Drive the Van Module Ambulances and Wear Jumpsuits(however they might have only been wearing those cause it was nighttime)


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 23, 2011)

They're are a few medics that I know that are really great guys... There are some that are your typical California Egotistical Para-Gods too. Just depends and who you work with and if you're going to run on a medic/medic crew.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 23, 2011)

Adding some things-

pay for medics is pretty decent $18/hr (or close to it) for a 12hr car
they are going away from the Euro vans
relathionship with SB city (bls) is good, Santa Maria (bls) is good, however, I've heard nightmares with SB county. Depends who is on but they can be very egotistical.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 27, 2011)

terrible one said:


> Adding some things-
> 
> pay for medics is pretty decent $18/hr (or close to it) for a 12hr car
> they are going away from the Euro vans
> relathionship with SB city (bls) is good, Santa Maria (bls) is good, however, I've heard nightmares with SB county. Depends who is on but they can be very egotistical.



Hey, the Sprinters aren't that bad,  just a little top heavy which makes them sway around corners :wacko: ... aside from that I'll take the extra standing room and space (though it isn't the same as a type 3)


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 28, 2011)

Fish said:


> I saw them on a call one time and one time only, they Drive the Van Module Ambulances and Wear Jumpsuits(however they might have only been wearing those cause it was nighttime)



jumpsuits are optional, vans only.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 28, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> jumpsuits are optional, vans only.



Aren't the Jumpsuits mainly for the 24 hrs shifts as well?


----------



## AnteaterMedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone else testing with them on July 27th? (Medic)


----------

